# Colt Cobra



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Brought this Colt Cobra .38 Special home yesterday. It was made in 1963 and is in mint condition. No blemishes, faint turn line on the cylinder, no holster wear. Maybe it's been fired 6 times, but no more than that, I think.

The shop threw in a freebie, a box of Federal 158 grain SWC loads, standard pressure. No +P ammo for this baby!

Haven't shot it yet, but I will. Have to do a complete tear down and lube job first.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Beautiful gun! Some people have all the luck. :smt033


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Very nice. Congratulations on your great find. Please don't tell me you got it for "cheap".


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congratulations on finding a great little snubnose.To me that was one of the best ever made. Good luck with it.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

drummin man 627 said:


> Very nice. Congratulations on your great find. Please don't tell me you got it for "cheap".


Colt Cobras of comparable condition are going for $650.00 + on Gunbroker, I got this one for $425.00.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a really nice example - congrats!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I recently saw a not-so-nice Cobra in a pawn shop for $375. The snub nose pocket revolvers, in used condition, seem to be coming down, or rather, not escalating in price in deference to the autoloaders.

But, in good shape, as yours seems to be, they are becoming fairly collectible items.

Nice find.

Bob Wright


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow! Now I'll have to spend $225 in gas, driving around trying to find one.
Again, great find.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Great looking Cobra....Congrats:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Aggghh! :smt022

I've got a freind who showed me her father's Colt Cobra earlier this week. I think the father bought it used in the late '60's for self defense, and never shot it.

I'm trying to figure out a way I can con the freind out of it. She shot it last weekend and didn't care for the recoil. Now if I can just convince her that her daddy really doesn't need it anymore ...

WM


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Aggghh! :smt022
> 
> I've got a freind who showed me her father's Colt Cobra earlier this week. I think the father bought it used in the late '60's for self defense, and never shot it.
> 
> ...


 You are bad mister WM. Why don't you give me that girls number so I can talk to her. :smt082:smt082


----------

